# Congress Bans USPS Vape Shipping



## Hooked (23/12/20)

https://vaping.org/press-release/using-covid-19-congress-bans-usps-vape-shipping
21 Dec. 2020

"WASHINGTON, D.C. — Earlier today, the text of a 5,500+ page package of COVID-19 stimulus, government funding, and tax extenders was released by committees in the U.S. Congress. This comes just hours before members are expected to vote for the package to become law.

Buried in this massive bill is a provision (see page 5,136) that will harm public health and small businesses by, among other things, banning the United States Postal Service (USPS) from shipping vaping products to adult consumers. And due to sloppy drafting, the effects of the law will be felt beyond the world of nicotine.

The new law redefines the word “cigarette” under the Prevent All Cigarette Trafficking Act (PACT Act), which is part of the federal Jenkins Act, to include “electronic nicotine delivery systems.” Despite the inclusion of the word “nicotine,” the definition used in the bill is so broad that it appears to capture vaping liquids containing CBD and standalone devices intended for vaping THC or other substances.

By including vaping products within the PACT Act, manufacturers and retailers will be banned from shipping vaping products to adult consumers using the USPS within the next 120 days. All orders of vaping products will be required to ship using an alternate, considerably more expensive service that verifies the recipient of a package is at least 21 years old. Furthermore, starting 90 days after enactment, all Internet and mail-order retailers will be required to file voluminous monthly reports with State, Native tribes, and local governments disclosing the identity, address, and product orders of all customer orders to their jurisdiction, as well as remit any excise taxes owed.

Gregory Conley, president of the American Vaping Association, commented on the bill’s likely passage:

“While there is no shortage of talk in Congress about the importance of small businesses and social distancing, the decision to shove this ban in the middle of a pandemic relief package reveals how hollow that rhetoric is. Many Americans at risk of COVID-19 complications have been staying home and ordering their supplies online, but Congress just decided they should either pay much more for shipping or go to a retail store that may not stock the product they use to stay off deadly cigarettes.”

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked (23/12/20)

Furthermore ...

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/107...-mail-force-online-sellers-into-the-pact-act/

"...With the USPS off limits for online sellers, private delivery services will immediately be pressured by anti-tobacco (and -vaping) groups to prohibit shipping of vaping products. *One service—Fedex—has already announced that it will end all shipping of vaping products early next year.*

*“As of March 1, 2021, FedEx will begin prohibiting electronic cigarettes, vaping liquids, and other vaping products in the FedEx global network,” a spokesperson for the company told Vaping360 last Friday.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/21)



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/3/21)

Is there anyone with good news for a change? Its so damn depressing, the crap in our country, the above, covid, etc. And no im not trying to avoid the the news or situation/s. I just think we need some positive news. Fck knows i cant take anymore bad news

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/21)

How is all this banning all over the place going to affect us here as consumers in good ol SA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/3/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is there anyone with good news for a change? Its so damn depressing, the crap in our country, the above, covid, etc. And no im not trying to avoid the the news or situation/s. I just think we need some positive news. Fck knows i cant take anymore bad news



@SmokeyJoe I guess you're feeling like this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

Th


Paul33 said:


> How is all this banning all over the place going to affect us here as consumers in good ol SA?


The usual, we will get items way later, and pay way more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (8/4/21)

Looks like the USPS vape mail ban now being enforced by the courier companies as well have kicked in for vape gear shipped from China as well. I bought a mod a few weeks ago from HealthCabin located in China and just received an email from them. The mod shipped out from their Chinese warehouse was returned to HealthCabin as the courier company informed them it no longer ships vape gear as well. They are now looking at sending the mod from their Hong Kong warehouse with another courier company that does still ship vape gear. This is not good for us as vapers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (9/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Looks like the USPS vape mail ban now being enforced by the courier companies as well have kicked in for vape gear shipped from China as well. I bought a mod a few weeks ago from HealthCabin located in China and just received an email from them. The mod shipped out from their Chinese warehouse was returned to HealthCabin as the courier company informed them it no longer ships vape gear as well. They are now looking at sending the mod from their Hong Kong warehouse with another courier company that does still ship vape gear. This is not good for us as vapers!



That's bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Xander Van Staden (9/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Looks like the USPS vape mail ban now being enforced by the courier companies as well have kicked in for vape gear shipped from China as well. I bought a mod a few weeks ago from HealthCabin located in China and just received an email from them. The mod shipped out from their Chinese warehouse was returned to HealthCabin as the courier company informed them it no longer ships vape gear as well. They are now looking at sending the mod from their Hong Kong warehouse with another courier company that does still ship vape gear. This is not good for us as vapers!


Happening with voopoo and smok aswell went on smok to buy something I recieved a coupon just for me to get a email stating that unfortunately they do not ship to south Africa same with voopoo submitted a warranty claim from them for a device that just died on me as that was my last option just for them to say unfortunately we dont ship to south Africa

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Munro31 (9/4/21)

And so the shit begins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## fbb1964 (9/4/21)

Xander Van Staden said:


> Happening with voopoo and smok aswell went on smok to buy something I recieved a coupon just for me to get a email stating that unfortunately they do not ship to south Africa same with voopoo submitted a warranty claim from them for a device that just died on me as that was my last option just for them to say unfortunately we dont ship to south Africa


This is shipping to Australia mate. We've never had any problems with any vape stuff shipped internationally to AU at all. Especially from China. I've been vaping for 4 years now and buy a lot of vape stuff directly from China or Hong Kong being so cheap. This was suppose to be an American vape mail ban and now it's turning into an international vape mail ban by certain courier companies. I know some international vendors don't ship to SA which I think is extremely unfair. Might be the whole SA customs thing I don't know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/4/21)

Xander Van Staden said:


> Happening with voopoo and smok aswell went on smok to buy something I recieved a coupon just for me to get a email stating that unfortunately they do not ship to south Africa same with voopoo submitted a warranty claim from them for a device that just died on me as that was my last option just for them to say unfortunately we dont ship to south Africa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (9/4/21)

The knock on effect will be the manufacture of e-cigarettes as sales plummet! Many including some of the best known names in the industry are bound to fold within the next 12 months unless the wind changes direction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (10/4/21)

The land of the free!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964 (10/4/21)

Timwis said:


> The land of the free!!!!!!!


Not so fast dude.  I certainly agree that the UK is a world leader when it comes to vaping but there are many other things not related to vaping. Reality check. And this is not the UK only BTW. Time will tell in AU or SA. People living in glass houses should never throw stones remember

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (10/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Not so fast dude.  I certainly agree that the UK is a world leader when it comes to vaping but there are many other things not related to vaping. Reality check. And this is not the UK only BTW. Time will tell in AU or SA. People living in glass houses should never throw stones remember



I don't get your point if a Covid passport allows travel and attendance to things that wouldn't be safe to allow without that's a good thing, the rest is just conjecture and something this dude makes a habit of! The fact is this is a vaping forum and my comment is regarding the US vape mail ban so i really don't know why the anti UK thing is relevant! If it was discussing the UK then shoot everyone has a point of view!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964 (10/4/21)

Timwis said:


> I don't get your point if a Covid passport allows travel and attendance to things that wouldn't be safe to allow without that's a good thing, the rest is just conjecture and something this dude makes a habit of! The fact is this is a vaping forum and my comment is regarding the US vape mail ban so i really don't know why the anti UK thing is relevant! If it was discussing the UK then shoot everyone has a point of view!



Nope it's not having a go at anybody or the UK in particular and you know that. It's criticism of govt. The Aussies call it taking the mickey out of somebody or something if you know what it means. To explain in simple English might help. It's a tongue in cheek way of looking at something in a light hearted. way. In this case the word "free" Sure the Americans have no freedom we all know that. As does the rest of the world since covid lockdowns, restrictions and bans. For a very long time now. And last time I checked the UK and all of us worldwide the exact same. Last time I checked my post specifically mentioned this is not the UK only BTW. Time will tell in SA or AU. Who knows what other govts are planning with this vaccine passport thing.
Or for which purposes it actually ends up being used and enforced.

Not agreeing with somebody and having a personal opinion different to somebody else is one thing. No worries. Shooting it down as wrong just because you don't happen to agree with it is something else completely. As illustrated in your opinion of this dudes video. You don't have to agree or even like it. That's OK. That's your personal opinion. But dismissing it as wrong or attacking another view different to yours is something else completely and you know it. That's what makes social media so toxic and divisive. Agree to disagree and move on but throwing a temper tandrum just because you don't like a specific post or opinion, even if misunderstood as original intended perhaps, is not. So any govt criticism now becomes country bashing? Seriously!

Perhaps we should ask the saffa vapers exactly how "free" they felt with the SA govt tobacco, vape and alcohol sales ban during lockdowns. Or exactly how "free" the over half a million AU vapers feel with the AU govt coming down on us hard. The actual American vapers themselves being crushed by US govt bans, laws and regulations are exactly how "free" with their choices dished out by their US govt. Same with the "free" Canadian and many other countries actual vapers with harsh vaping laws, regulations and bans being imposed on them. All by various govts. 

Personally I would love to hear of the "freedoms" the vape vendors in the UK enjoyed with the UK covid lockdowns. I'm sure they would be absolutely thrilled for having to close down their shops, some permanently, in the UK don't you think. Feel free to inform yourself here.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-wins-for-big-tobacco-vaping-category-report-2021.t71362/

I quote just this small part fiy. 

Essentially, the tobacco giants have been in the right place at the right time. During lockdowns, there has been a major channel shift away from specialist stores, which have been forced to close. These outlets now account for just 20% to in-store spend, says Kantar, down from 41% the previous year.

“As they fell into the category of ‘non-essential’ shops, adult vapers have had to look elsewhere to stock up on e-liquids and devices, turning to trusted local [convenience] shops and supermarkets,” says Lyle Mitchley, reduced risk products and brand portfolio manager of JTI UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/21)

Timwis said:


> The knock on effect will be the manufacture of e-cigarettes as sales plummet! Many including some of the best known names in the industry are bound to fold within the next 12 months unless the wind changes direction!



Knock on effect - or planned effect?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (10/4/21)

Hooked said:


> Knock on effect - or planned effect?


Good question. I'd say planned action with a specific desired results knock on effect. This vape mail ban and its timing is not pure coincidence. Who benefits directly from this vape mail ban is the question to ask? This theory and opinion has been explored here in my replies FYI. Other opinions and comments more than welcome as always.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-it-tim...-international-as-a-cigarette-company.t71758/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

